
What entrepreneurial role are you playing? - chendy

======
chendy
You may have seen this post before:
http://www.paulgraham.com/startupmistakes.html

But the reason I submitted this is because of item #6. As an entrepreneur, I'm
technically savvy, but I'm by no means a hardcore programmer. I have other
team members who do most of the coding. However, I am by far the biggest
creative influence and visionary on the team.

With that said, how do all of you fit into your teams, and what skill sets do
you have?

Alternatively, what skill sets are you possibly lacking in your team?

~~~
countavdhesh
i am not enterprenur..but i dream one day i will..i think an enterprenur is
the person who is the sole of a startup company ...he is the person who is
innovative.creative..visioniory..and lot of other qualities..Technical
knowledge is just part of it..

------
mattculbreth
Presently I'm involved in everything, as we just recently got going in
earnest. I'm a developer and I've been out of development roles for past
couple of years, so I'm really enjoying it.

However, I see my day-to-day programming role going down as we get more
successful. My eventual role will probably be that of product development
(besides corporate leadership). I'm the one with the original vision and I've
been in consulting situations where this product would have been very helpful.

------
nostrademons
I'm the tech lead. I make all technology choices, figure out the overall
system architecture, and so far have done all the programming (we may pull
other founders over to some of the easier programming tasks later). I did not
have the original idea, nor do I have any talent at graphics design, so I'm
glad I have cofounders for that part.

------
vinit
Depending on how mature the startup is, the roles keep changing. It starts
with being a little bit of everything, but if you are lucky, you eventually
find people who fit certain roles better than you would. I just discussed a
few examples here http://www.logic2go.com/index.php/archives/2007/03/02/

------
danielha
There's just the two of us so I'm involved in just about everything. We each
have our own strong areas so we split up the development in regards to that.

As it is right now, we conceptualize together and I head the front-end
development while my partner has been doing substantial back-end work.

------
capoeirista
Am currently doing the bulk of the market research, b-plan dev and giving
guidance to the other two in the company who have never been part of a
startup. Soon, I'll be doing the visual design and some custom PHP coding and
all of the marketing. So much to do! So little time!

------
tyohn
I am the team leader; the one with the original insight. My initial role was
as the developer. I created a beta version of the concept and used it to
convince two extremely talented people to join my team. I now have an
exceptional designer and a marketing guru working with me to create an
innovate business.

------
r0b
I do the visual design, my partner does the technical design. We collaborate
on the conceptual design.

I also do the marketing and sales.

